# Hi All



## mandi (Sep 1, 2007)

not certain if i said hello to you all, so here goes, im mandi and im from england uk, we have 2 warmbloods, 1 welsh section A stallion and just got another section A colt a baby baby.Please to meet you alll.

mandi xx


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the Horseforum, Mandi.


----------



## Mz.Packman (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome Mandi! Yeah, I'm new too. Hope you have fun. Post some pics of your horses sometime!
Jenny


----------



## mandi (Sep 1, 2007)

Thanks Guys, will get my son to put the pics on for me, hes pretty good like that, its nice to meet you all

mandi xx


----------



## mandi (Sep 1, 2007)

I forgot to add i have 3 dogs also, 1 boxer shes 1yr called cassie, 1 king staff 1yr called Kaino, and a yorkie whose 12yr called emma, will get the pics of the horses on asap for you all to see, lovely to meet you all


mandi xx


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome!!


----------

